
Ask HN: What Office document renderer for Web/Electron do you recommend? - yayr
I know there are online viewers from MS and Google, but all open source projects seem to be either dead or quite limited. Am I missing something?
======
nxj
discussion on stackoverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/27957766/how-do-i-
render...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/27957766/how-do-i-render-a-
word-document-doc-docx-in-the-browser-using-javascript)

There are online viewers from MS and Google. They are only good though if you
have no Electron offline scenario and want to send your data :-/

JavaScript conversion always has its limits:

[https://github.com/lalalic/docx2html](https://github.com/lalalic/docx2html) —
docx to html, most elements are supported, but project seems to be dead

[https://github.com/mwilliamson/mammoth.js](https://github.com/mwilliamson/mammoth.js)
— supports headings, lists, tables, endnotes, footnotes, images and text boxes

[https://www.npmjs.com/package/docx2html](https://www.npmjs.com/package/docx2html)
— Converts DOCX documents to HTML in the browser or nodejs, based on lalalic
library, thus also dead

[https://github.com/artburkart/docx2html](https://github.com/artburkart/docx2html)
— apparently, works in the browser, also dead

not sure, if there is a complete and supported project out there

